# BOOB Design Nursing Top Sizing Question



## guinness mama (Nov 7, 2006)

I would like to try a Swedish BOOB Design's nursing top. I am wondering if they run big or small... Does anyone here have any experience with their tops? I usually wear a size medium and my breast would not go bigger than 34D, DD when my milk comes in.


----------



## mnagi (Oct 5, 2005)

I was lucky enough to come across a great sale for these locally so was able to try them on and picked up quite a few cheap (after spending $$ for my first one). However what I found was that while my first one fit perfectly at M ( and the L I tried seemed huge), I turned out to be very much an L in a very similar top (round vs v neck) and an M in others. I think Boob may have varied the cut a bit year to year. Is there anywhere you could try some on? Or maybe order a couple in different sizes and later exchange one for the right size? I *love* these tops by the way, they are so simple, flattering and have saved my ability to leave the house while breastfeeding (I'm pretty large breasted and discretion is literally impossible with any other nursing top style I've tried or with a cover - my son just plays/gets impatient with it on his head). Good luck!


----------



## EmmaJane (May 26, 2005)

I'm a 34-D/DD when nursing, with more of a belly left after pregnancy two than pregnancy 1. I have several Boob size large tops (short sleeve t-shirts), and they're fine. And one medium, which is also fine -- but it's cut looser through the belly. If your waist has returned, I'd say try medium. But they can very from top to top -- different designs are honestly different cuts.

They do shrink a little with washing, even on delicate and low dry.

But, they are totally the best nursing tops!







OMG! So stretching and so convenient... I remember some of the awful Motherwear things I had last time around... I do not get the tops with the floating partial underlayer at all.

(I also wear L in Glamourmom tanks, if that helps... I think both brands are sized pretty small overall.)


----------

